# Greetings from Onion Creek#220



## Bro. Christopher Dawson (Apr 21, 2010)

Newly raised MM from Onion Creek in Austin, Texas.  I joined this blog last year when I was beginning my Masonic journey and forgot that I had signed up!

I was lucky enough to visit Gonzales Lodge #30 in March with my lodge (we are doing lodge visits) and was welcomed warmly by our brethren at Gonzales.  It's a fantastic historical building with a beautiful lodge room.  Definitely worth the drive from Austin to visit.  Next time I visit, I'll have to stop and get some BBQ in Lockhart.  

Look forward to some interesting Masonic discussion here.  After being raised, my curiosity has been stoked.  

:SNC:
Fraternally,
Bro. Christopher Dawson


----------



## JTM (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to da boards.  feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Bro. Christopher Dawson (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## js4253 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bro. Christopher Dawson said:


> Definitely worth the drive from Austin to visit.  Next time I visit, I'll have to stop and get some BBQ in Lockhart.
> 
> 
> :SNC:
> ...



Try City Market in Luling too.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Casey (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## dhouseholder (Apr 26, 2010)

Funny story here. Chris and I were good friends in high school and lived in the same neighborhood. I lost touch with him and didn't talk to him for almost 10 years. When we hook back up, we find that we are both Masons! What are the chances?


----------



## Bro. Christopher Dawson (Apr 26, 2010)

dhouseholder said:


> Funny story here. Chris and I were good friends in high school and lived in the same neighborhood. I lost touch with him and didn't talk to him for almost 10 years. When we hook back up, we find that we are both Masons! What are the chances?


 
it was a shining moment of triumph compared to some of the moments spent in Alief.  that is to be certain.:6:


----------



## Bro. Christopher Dawson (May 12, 2010)

lehua011 said:


> I was lucky enough to visit Gonzales Lodge #30 in March with my lodge (we are doing lodge visits) and was welcomed warmly by our brethren at Gonzales. It's a fantastic historical building with a beautiful lodge room. Definitely worth the drive from Austin to visit. Next time I visit, I'll have to stop and get some BBQ in Lockhart.


 
wow...spam in a masonic forum?


----------



## JTM (May 13, 2010)

i'm not convinced it's spam... that may just be his signature.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 13, 2010)

JTM said:


> i'm not convinced it's spam... that may just be his signature.


 


lehua011 said:


> I was lucky enough to visit Gonzales Lodge #30 in March with my lodge (we are doing lodge visits) and was welcomed warmly by our brethren at Gonzales. It's a fantastic historical building with a beautiful lodge room. Definitely worth the drive from Austin to visit. Next time I visit, I'll have to stop and get some BBQ in Lockhart.



LOL you're getting rusty JTM! This spammer:

1. Simply quoted Bro. Dawsons earlier post
2. Lives in Jinan, China
3. Claimed to be from Onion Creek 220 yet has DeMolay listed as his lodge. 
Boy those spammers are innovative. Anywho..that chump is banned:


----------



## JTM (May 13, 2010)

wow i fail.


----------



## swole (May 19, 2010)

Bro. Dawson! Onion Creek #220 is on my visit list right around the corner from my house! I will be there on the 1st thurs. of this coming month for the stated meeting! Hope to see you there!

lol @ the banned gif!


----------



## Bro. Christopher Dawson (May 19, 2010)

swole said:


> Bro. Dawson! Onion Creek #220 is on my visit list right around the corner from my house! I will be there on the 1st thurs. of this coming month for the stated meeting! Hope to see you there!
> 
> lol @ the banned gif!


 
oh, if you want to come to the stated meeting, it is the SECOND thursday of june (6/10).  there is a shriner function on the first thursday, so we are moving it.  our junior warden (dennis ross) is conducting a lodge tour of the 5 county area.  its a goal of his to visit all the 5 county lodges by the time he is in the east (big time goal).  ANYWAY, the first thursday of june, our lodge is traveling to POST OAK ISLAND LODGE #181, A.F. & A.M., in Beaukiss, Texas.  

but on June 10th, come on out.  well be happy to have you.

Click Here to view Post Oak Island Lodge


----------



## swole (May 20, 2010)

Ah I see. ok may have been a miscommunication. Bro. Brown asked to give him a call anyway to set up a meeting with him, so I will make sure to call and confirm.


----------

